
Follow hashtags - boriszion
Hi,<p>This checkout my new social network. It&#x27;s a new platform that let&#x27;s you follow hashtags instead of people. This way you can make your news feed a lot more specific. You can also create your own community just by adding your custom hashtag.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bulbem.com
======
darrelld
Interesting idea, your front page had some provocative (and NSFW images) which
I would loved to have clicked on and explored more. Instead I was hit with a
sign up page. Turned me away because it wasn't _that_ interesting.

If there was no sign up wall I might have browsed around some more. Even just
to enlarge an image asked me to sign up. It may seem lazy of me but it takes
way too much energy for me to sign up for a new service that I'm not sure I
really want to use and hasn't proven its value to me.

My 2c.

------
lfx
Hey, please filter NSFW posts. I just quickly scroll over few porn imgs.

------
riyadhworks
Yes I am agree with you that hashtag help lots to find search engine.

